# Lets See Some Deer Blind Pictures



## HUBBHUNTER

loweboats said:


> That thing looks like the glass elevator on Willie Wonka! Sweet!


You nailed it!:lol:


----------



## stndpenguin

Ive never had the opportunity to hunt private or in something like a box blind.. probably makes all day sits a bit easier when its that cushy? Lol.. dig a hole and line it with down timber for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WMWW

loweboats said:


> That thing looks like the glass elevator on Willie Wonka! Sweet!


Thats funny I forgot all about that in the movie... the farm I hunt had someone drop these off thinking that they might want to them to store stuff In. Well they sat there for 3yrs in the back not bring used so let me turn one into my gun blind.(church)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## putzy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## putzy

Just a popup with some pine bows on and around it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kisportolt

blind shot from a few years ago when we built it. nothing special but its roomy and good enough for me. blocks my movement, and have a propane heater if it gets unbearable. nice part is it's on public land and doesn't get torn down.


----------



## CarnageProductions13

kisportolt said:


> blind shot from a few years ago when we built it. nothing special but its roomy and good enough for me. blocks my movement, and have a propane heater if it gets unbearable. nice part is it's on public land and doesn't get torn down.


I like it!


----------



## upnut

Here's my $30.00 yard sale pop-up blind, set up as soon as the soybeans came off. It's on a 1/2 acre woodlot about 150 yards from my house. The woodlot is where the one-room school was located that my 80 year old dad attended when he was a lad. The foundation for the little girls outhouse is a couple steps from the blind. Oh, there are deer beds and a buck rub just behind where the pic was taken.....










Good luck everyone!

Scott B.


----------

